# RS485-Adapter für PC



## PN/DP (30 Mai 2017)

Hallo,

könnt Ihr aus eigener Erfahrung einen RS485-Adapter empfehlen, den man einfach an einem PC (RS232 oder USB) anschließt um an einer RS485-Leitung mitzulesen und möglichst auch mit einem Terminalprogramm Zeichen senden kann?

Neulich wollte ich mit einer handvoll theoretisch geeigneter Adapter die Modbus-Kommunikation eines CP341 mit Energiezählern mit Hyperterm mitlesen und simulieren, doch das ging ums verrecken nicht. Mehr als blinkende RX/TX-LEDs an den Adaptern war nicht zu erreichen, Hyperterm bzw. die Kommunikationspartner zeigten keinerlei Empfangszeichen an. Ich meine, früher hatte ich mal einen ADAM xyz mit dem sowas wohl problemlos ging, doch den finde ich leider gerade nicht wieder.

Harald


----------



## RONIN (30 Mai 2017)

Ich hab den hier in Verwendung - ICP-DAS i7561
 Lag ewig herum bzw. übergeblieben.... bis ich mal sowas gebraucht hab.
Aktuell hauptsächlich wenn's um Modbus-RTU geht. Funktioniert bei mir problemlos.

Ist halt groß und unhandlich, kann dafür aber auch gleich RS232 und RS485 und die Klemmen sind auch praktisch.

MOXA würd mir sonst auch noch einfallen, da gibt's so ein RS232/485-Kombigerät auf in Kabel-Form.


----------



## Mobi (31 Mai 2017)

Ich hab diesen: https://www.amazon.de/In-Circuit-901-274-USB-RS485-Adapter/dp/B00I9H0998
Hab mir ein eigenes Tool geschrieben, läuft perfekt.


----------



## vollmi (5 Juni 2017)

Ich benutz immer diesen 
https://www.cti-shop.com/epages/154...Shops/15488632/Products/95031010&Locale=de_DE

Dchön klein und funktioniert. Ich nutze ihn sowohl mit putty als auch Modbus Simulator programmen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen René


----------



## PN/DP (5 Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank erst mal für die Beiträge. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß es auch sooo niedlich kleine USB-RS485-Umsetzer gibt - und daß die offensichtlich problemlos funktionieren. Ich werde mich mal gelegentlich für einen davon entscheiden.

Harald


----------

